# Call me cheap if you like, but why shouldn't I.....



## EcoGeek (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been searching high and low for a good deal on a good quality lighting solution for my 75 gal. Because of where the tank is located, I need a lighting solution that minimizes excess heat, so that rules out MH. I've seen a number of fluorescent fixtures with 4-8 T5 lamps. The ones that are targeted to aquarists run 3-$500. The ones targeted to hydroponic growers run 1-$300. I have found that the aquarium fixtures usually have two power cords and two switches, so you can vary the quantity of light. My question to those of you who have more experience than I is, how big a deal is an additional switch on your light fixture? Is it worth an additional $200? The links below are the two I'm comparing at the moment.

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=135
http://www.specialty-lights.com/960045.html

Thanks for your help.

Deron


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If the fixture uses a single ballast for all bulbs, adding a switch is more complicated than if it is separate ballasts for the bulbs. I think the voltage provided to the bulbs is greater than 110 VAC. Does anyone know if that is the case? And, a switch would tend to arc when you turn off the power to one bulb, if that voltage is much above 110 volts - the ballast would try to maintain the current flow as the switch opens.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

why dont you just use three walmart or home depot $10 fixtures with daylight or cool white bulbs. (OR two with 75 watt aqua lites) if you need more light glue tin foil to the back of the reflector. Can't get much cheaper than that...Jim. PS I'm using two fixtures like above on a 55 in the gargage and have never gotten such good growth


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Some one is going to say this...so, it may as well be me. The Tek system has individual reflectors wrapped around each of the bulbs. And, the reflectors make a huge difference. Also, I know the Tek unit is HO; not sure on the hydroponic one as I can't see it clearly listing the actual wattage. Some units, although they run with T-5s are still just NO (normal output).

Another thing, if going with a Tek on a 75g, an eight bulb unit may be overkill. Some hobbiest actual think the decision is between the 4 bulb or 6 bulb systems. If you chose the six unit Tek it may bring you closer in price to the hydroponic unit you're also considering.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, the voltage is higher, I've read around 500 volts. But you can get high voltage switches, if you really want to get them..

I went to the local electronics supplier and got some toggle switches that don't arc. It was for one of those old Oceanic single tube lamps with the half circle reflector. Not an optimal reflector, but good enough for my purposes. I replaced the ballast with a WorkHorse 4-lamp electronic ballast. One of the wires runs directly to the tube, the other three run through toggle switches then to the ballast.

Basically there are 3 turbo switches. For a normal output tube, the switches result in 1X, 2X, 3X and 4X overdriven.

With a T5 HO (with end cap adapters on the bulb) or T6 HO, one switch down is necessary to fire the tube and the other two switches allow for over drive, which doesn't make much sense since the HO tubes are relatively expensive compared to NO tubes.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

EcoGeek said:


> I've been searching high and low for a good deal on a good quality lighting solution for my 75 gal. Because of where the tank is located, I need a lighting solution that minimizes excess heat, so that rules out MH. I've seen a number of fluorescent fixtures with 4-8 T5 lamps. The ones that are targeted to aquarists run 3-$500. The ones targeted to hydroponic growers run 1-$300. I have found that the aquarium fixtures usually have two power cords and two switches, so you can vary the quantity of light. My question to those of you who have more experience than I is, how big a deal is an additional switch on your light fixture? Is it worth an additional $200? The links below are the two I'm comparing at the moment.
> 
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=135
> http://www.specialty-lights.com/960045.html
> ...


The cheapest lighting, I think is flouresant screw-in bulbs in a lamp that has a clamp. Wal-mart has flouresant screw-in bulbs in pet section there are also some in hardware section. There are also the strips. Check ebay or local craigslist.org? Just type main city in first like- atlanta.craigslist.org.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Get a 4x or 6x 55w from ahsupply
http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

1 cord 2 switches 4x54w, narrow 3/16" between tubes for $125 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120171947856

ballast and bulbs of unknown quality, but there is no better bargain,
especially since the seller will substitute white for blue bulbs upon request.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Read what we were talking about in my thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-equipment/44370-tek-fixture-without-bulbs.html

There is a link in there showing details on how to do this to a single cord T5 HO TEK fixture. The cash saving is nominal though.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I would suggest spending the money the first time around instead of buying something because its cheap and then replacing it with what you should have bought originally because it didn't work well or isn't attractive enough or whatever other reason you have. I have heard nothing but praise for tek lighting.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Do it cheap cost wise. but not cheap quality wise. AH supply make great quality low cost lighting systems. Sure you can go pick up some screwins and some clip on lights. But frankly it will look like crap tho it may be functional.
No offense to those that are using them but shop lights also look like crap. If my tank was in my garage sure whatever. But all my tanks are in my house and I like them to be presentable.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I second Blacksunshine. I have been using the AH units on a 75 and they look and work fine.

I did use two 24" hoods that I made from thin veneer and 1 bys that were ripped to thin strips and glued together. The two smaller hood are a lot easier to handle than one big (48") one.

The only aggravating thing is, because I wanted them, I had to order the GE bulbs from somewhere else at $14 a pop but the bulbs apparently last longer than regular flourescents (or so it is said) so they are not as bad a deal as it looks other than it takes more up front money. Pay me now or pay me later. Take your choice.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I actually prefer the look of the lights on the feet, but I got a 2x55w ah supply on my 55 gal since it's supposed to highly efficient


----------



## EcoGeek (Jun 26, 2007)

I appreciate all the input, and I did listen. I had to wait until the $ was available, and it didn't hurt that my wife just recently took up an interest in planted tanks, but I finally got 4x55 AH Supply lights. All I can say to any of you who may be reading this who are on the fence is that you should not hesitate! The kit was not at all difficult to put together, and the results are AMAZING. The folks at AH Supply do exactly what they say they will do, and the product they offer is very high quality. 

Because I may have a unique perspective on this situation let me tell you about the "before and after" situations I had. My before was 3 fixtures, 2 2 bulb (2-40 watt T8s in each) and one 40 watt t8 in a 3rd fixture. Two were standard strip lights that normally come with an aquarium package (all-glass I think) and one was a shop light from Home Despot. The total wattage was 200. If you paid attention, the AH Supply setup I have now is only 220 watts, but both visually, and from a plant activity perspective the difference is astounding. As many have said and I will repeat, the reflectors make all the difference. 

My wife is happy now that I don't have the "garage sale" look to the top of the tank. 

Thanks for all the advice to everyone who responded. 

Deron (Ecogeek)


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's good to see someone take sound advice. I know I toyed with cheap lighting solutions when I first setup my 75 gallon tank. They work okay and even then they don't last. The temptation to save money upfront can often bite you in the end. 

I got a Tek 4 bulb light 2 years ago and haven't looked back.


----------

